# My entry for the Score Relief 2021 competition.



## Gricelda Duarte (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello everybody!

This is my entry for the Score Relief 2021 competition.

You can find out more about the competition here: https://www.thecuetube.com/scorerelief2021


----------

